
New Startup Rentberry Turns Renting Apartments into EBay-Like Bidding War - RockyMcNuts
http://sfist.com/2016/05/16/new_startup_wants_to_make_you_bid_a.php
======
siquick
Absolutely awful awful idea.

To quote one of the comments...

"I hope these people and others who work in the displacement industrial
complex go bankrupt and end up on the street begging for food. Maybe they can
design a app so those of us who want to donate food can give it to the most
creative candidate."

